
Unwanted Google ads on wordpress.com blogs - brilliant
http://scripting.com/stories/2010/07/14/unwantedGoogleAdsOnWordpre.html
======
mikecane
This really isn't anything new. I've had WP.com blogs on and off since 2007
and I knew in '07 that they had the right to insert ads. What was new to me a
few weeks ago was someone showing me ads are also popping up in the mobile
version of my blogs too. I put up a disclaimer post explaining the ads. Next!

